# **Newly engaged girlies!!!**



## Panda_Ally

I know there is quite a few of us on here who have got engaged recently, so i thought i would start a group....Ideas? When? Where? And what to do first.... 

I'm soooo excited... there MUST be other to join me!!! LOL!!! 

Congrats x x x


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I've said it before, but I'll certainly say it again, Massive congratulations hun! :happydance:

We're thinking either 2012, or 2013. We both want a winter wedding, & after today we are going to start looking for our dream venue. I think I have found mine, but we want to see it in person before we make any decisions. I change my mind like the weather changes, so I think we will wait a while yet before deciding. 

Thinking a Christmassy time wedding, with a red and white theme, and hopefully some snow :cloud9: 

I'm so excited. I want to decide on bridesmaids, look for a dress, look for bridesmaid dresses, do I want pageboys? Where do I want my reception? What kind of reception do I want? Honeymoon! :happydance::cloud9: xx


----------



## 24/7

I've finally found a thread thats perfect for me!! :D As you saw from the other thread, I got engaged yesterday too, and only now is it starting to sink in, it was just so overwhealming!! 

Were only going to have a small wedding, from family, and only a couple of very close friends each, and we may not even have friends back to the reception part. We really want the day to be about us and family, and not a huge party for hundereds of other people at our expense.... However we are probably in the minority with our wedding plans, and the more we talk about it, and the more people we tell were engaged the less likely a small family affair seems likely, as we don't want to offend too many people in the process.... :wacko: 

We have already decided we want to get married this summer, hopefully in June, when hopefully it wont be raining.....

What about to Panda_Ally? :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance: congrats both of you... 

I would love a small wedding but then a big reception for everyone!!! My OH wants to get married aboard then have a reception when we get back... I'm not crazy about the idea but I'm coming round to it, been looking today I would love to get married in cambodia (I spent a year there when i was 18 and fell i love with the place) But its hard cos of visas, translation and documents etc... And not to mention expensive so everyone i want to be there prob couldn't be... maybe go for honeymoon tho!!!! 

Theres me waffling lol!!!! I just want to find the perfect place!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh and i think were looking at doing it about spring 2011 ish??? We have to decide what sort of wedding we want first tho!!! x


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Me & OH have been talking all day, while we have been walking/driving round, & we have decided on December 2012 for our wedding :happydance: 

Neither of us particularly want a church wedding, so looking for somewhere really nice - traditional looking, nothing modern, with plenty of character. Hopefully with fields and countryside around as well :thumbup: Somewhere like a big stately house would be brilliant. 
Definately would like a Red and White theme, nice and seasonal. 

Willow will be 2.5yrs by then (That's scary!) so she will be our flower girl :cloud9: And my best friend and OH's little sister will be bridesmaids :flower:

Hopefully, the reception can be at the same place as the wedding itself, if not, we have the perfect place in mind already. We drove past today, and both thought it was ideal. We are hopefully going to pop in & have a look sometime in the early New Year. 

I'm so bloody excited!! xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

WOW you work quick!!!! We dont even know what country to get married in yet!! LOL!! I would like somewhere a bit unusual not a stately home or church cos thats just not 'us'. A nice country pub would suit us to a tee but I'm going to give proper thought into this abroad thing first....

I found a gorgeous (and Cheap) dress on the first site i looked at, i have been looking again today with MIL but cant find anything i like more so... that might be 'the one'. I'll go in to a shop to try on a similar one first tho before i order one online!! x


----------



## 24/7

It's all so exciting!! :D We are going for church wedding, and have it at the same chuch my parents got married in, and since my last post have decided on our date.... 26th June 2010. :happydance:

I AM SO EXCITED!! :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Wow how exciting!!!! Thats not long away!! Lots of planning to do!!! Everyone is making decisions really quick!!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Wow how exciting!!!! Thats not long away!! Lots of planning to do!!! Everyone is making decisions really quick!!!

Six months today!! :happydance:
I can't wait to start planning, which should hopefully not be too stressful, as there should only be about 20 guests, and the reception is going to be at my parents house. So can focus most of my attention on finding the PERFECT dress!! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Arrgh 20 guests sounds perfect!!! Sounds like its all going to be perfect!!! 

You got an idea in mind of what sort of dress you want??


----------



## 24/7

Hopefully not too many people will be offended.... 
I want an ivory dress, and thats about it so far, how about you?

Ever since joined here I wanted a sig, and now I have reason to have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I dont want a strapless one cos I dont like my shoulders and i def want a bit of bling on it (not tacky tho)!!! 

Love ur siggy!!! 
Do u wanna be bride to be buddies??? I have never had a buddy (bump or parenting) and i kinda want one :blush:


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> I dont want a strapless one cos I dont like my shoulders and i def want a bit of bling on it (not tacky tho)!!!
> 
> Love ur siggy!!!
> Do u wanna be bride to be buddies??? I have never had a buddy (bump or parenting) and i kinda want one :blush:

I have a horrible feeling strapless would fall off or something!! :blush:

YES to bride buddies!! :happydance: I finally found a home on BnB til I have a bump!! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance: I'll edit my sig LOL!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Can we b buddies with waiting for bump as well i dont want her to fell leftout when she comes back to this thread!! :D


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Can we b buddies with waiting for bump as well i dont want her to fell leftout when she comes back to this thread!! :D

Oh this is so exciting!! :happydance:
How early do you think I should send invites out? I really have no idea. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I like this style dress.... 

https://www.onewed.com/files/imagecache/576w/images/1042920/Wedding_Dresses_Disney_6.JPG


https://docostume.com/images/l/200904/12391726170.jpg


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think u should give a 12 week window for invites but u can send save the date cards sooner.... but ur wedding is only 6 months away so just invites might be ok!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

That dress is lovely! Its got shoulders like i want. 

Are you going to have a veil?? I think sometimes they look great and sometimes just silly...


----------



## Panda_Ally

This is the dress i like.... early days tho!! 
https://www.myweddingdressforless.co.uk/popup_image.php?pID=17&image=0


----------



## 24/7

I'll start looking at invites too, yippee!!
Thats exactly the sleevs I want, now to find one.... Hmmm, I'm undecided on a veil too, and how I should have my hair, so ill be asking when I go to the hairdressers next week. A friend had a mini veil when she got married and that was really nice. It's so confusing!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

There is so much to think about!!! Need to get a date and a venue first really i'm getting a bit ahead of myself!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> There is so much to think about!!! Need to get a date and a venue first really i'm getting a bit ahead of myself!!

But thinking about it all is so much fun!! :happydance:
I'm hoping I can actually sleep tonight, I was too excited last night, and have been hopping about all day. :blush:


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL me too!!!! Been talking about it soooo much everyone is prob sick of me!! LOL!! 

Have u got a pic of ur ring i would love to see...


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> LOL me too!!!! Been talking about it soooo much everyone is prob sick of me!! LOL!!
> 
> Have u got a pic of ur ring i would love to see...

My OH has snuck off to play call of duty on the playstation now for some peace! :dohh:

I'll try and upload a picture now, wish me luck!! :happydance: Have you got a pic of yours too?


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/Panda_ally/IMGP0854.jpg

This is my ring... not a great pic tho

https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/Panda_ally/IMGP0840-1.gif

And my princess looking at my ring lol!! 

My OH is playing COD too!!! So r u a fellow PS3 widow??


----------



## 24/7

I need to sign up to photobucket to do my picture, so it could be a while. :blush: 
What a gorgeous little girl you have and a lovely ring. :cloud9:
I got OH a PS3 for christmas with COD, and deary me, I'm bored of it already!! :wacko:


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL I hate the PS3!!! It broke a few weeks ago and that was a great day!!! My OH cried tho :rofl: 

My whole life now goes to the sound of gunfire :grr:


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> LOL I hate the PS3!!! It broke a few weeks ago and that was a great day!!! My OH cried tho :rofl:
> 
> My whole life now goes to the sound of gunfire :grr:

Funny creatures aren't they.... :?


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey girlieeess me too as ya know :D

We dont know when were gettin married yet. We wana wait till we can afford to do it properly :) we know we want a summer wedding :)

x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Very strange.... 

Sophie I spy you stalking... come get over excited with us!!! Huge congrats btw!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Come be buddies!!! 

Any ideas yet??


----------



## Sophie1205

And you hun!!! 

We dont really know yet. We're taking things slow. We've had a rough year so we're getttin back on track. Getting engaged was the next step we just needed to take :)

I cant wait to get plannin though :) xx


----------



## 24/7

https://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/piccies_2009/002.jpg

https://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/piccies_2009/003.jpg

:cloud9:

Excuse my dry hands. :D


----------



## Sophie1205

Gorgeous ring hun!!! xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Its gorgeous hun!!! Really simple and elegant!! 

I got to go bed now or i never will.... Going away for a few days so i'll be back next week sometime with more ideas prob!!! 

Night x x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Heres mine:

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1-1.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/Photo1087.jpg


----------



## 24/7

Same for me, time for bed. :wave:
Congratulations again bride buddies. x


----------



## 24/7

And beautiful ring too Sophie!! :D


----------



## Sophie1205

Thank you hun :) xx


----------



## toffee87

So many things to think about! I'd love an intimate wedding, but we've got so many family/friends to invite!

Having it at a family members house would be lovely! Wish we could :(


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I always wanted an intimate wedding, but my family on it's own is massive so there is no way that could happen without offending people - so we thought we might as well go completely the other way & have a massive wedding :rofl: x


----------



## toffee87

It's annoying isn't it! I don't dislike my family (well some) but inviting some and not others is complicated. Think we could narrow it down to 50 for the ceremony and then have a big evening do, with say 100-150 people.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I've done a list LOL So I shall copy it into here - I was bored last night. This is just my people by the way. 

Parents 
Brother and partner
Aunty, & Partner & Children x 3 
Aunty, Uncle & 3 Children - 1 with partner
Aunty, Uncle & 1 Child 
Aunty, Uncle & 2 Children 
Aunty & Uncle
Cousin, wife & 2 children 
Cousin, husband & 3 Children 
Aunty & 1 Child 
Cousin & partner
Grandma's x2 

So am on 39 with just MY FAMILY - No friends yet, and not including OH's family :dohh: 
It's going to be crazy! x


----------



## 24/7

We are probably going to offend people by not inviting them to the reception part, and I am worried about it, but I keep reminding myself it is our day, and we want very small.

Our list of guests that are coming to both the wedding and reception:
My Mum and Dad
My oldest Brother and Girlfriend
My youngest Brother
My Nan and Grandad
My Uncle and three Cousins
OH Mum and Dad
OH Nan
One friend and her two children

My oldest brother is going to be m OH's best man and one of my friends children will hopefully be our bridesmaid. 

I have two more cousins, one with a partner that were not planning on inviting, which will probably not go down too well, but nevermind.

I sound really cold, but I have been very ill this year, and before that I thought we had a large circle of friends, however I have come to realise that it has only been our very close family that have been there to support us, and we want to be able to share our day with them as a way of showing our appreciation aswell.


----------



## toffee87

I know how you feel. The reality of it is, I've been with my fiance for 5 years and most of my Step family have never met him. Yes, they have sent a card and that's nice, but have they called me? I haven't called them either, so it's pretty safe to say neither care all that much. I just don't want to make it a show, I want it to be intimate with only people we like! I'm not inviting old friends that don't make any effort any more. I want to look back and see familiar and well loved faces on the photo's!


----------



## 24/7

broody21 said:


> I know how you feel. The reality of it is, I've been with my fiance for 5 years and most of my Step family have never met him. Yes, they have sent a card and that's nice, but have they called me? I haven't called them either, so it's pretty safe to say neither care all that much. I just don't want to make it a show, I want it to be intimate with only people we like! I'm not inviting old friends that don't make any effort any more. I want to look back and see familiar and well loved faces on the photo's!

Exactly. :)
And funnily enough since we decided it will only be small, I'm much more excited, and can't wait to get down to planning!! :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

I know, I'd be worried what people I didn't really know thought of the day. Why? I don't know, cause they don't matter really. So I just want valued family members and friends.


----------



## Angelblue

Hi Girlies

Can I join you.... I GOT ENGAGED CHRISTMAS DAY!!! :happydance: :cloud9::happydance:

We were just leaving to travel down and see my family christmas day morning about 7:30am and my OH took a left instead of going straight on like he should have... and pulled into our special place where we used to meet up before we got together, its where we first hugged and sparks flew and we suddenly realised how we felt about each other... he got out the car and so did I and he got down on one knee (in the snow!) and proposed!!! :cloud9: it was amazing! We then carried on our journey and told all my family! Everyone was so happy for us. Then my lil sis works for a local radio station and she announced our engagement on the radio and has sent me the clip to keep!!! :happydance: We then came back to see OH family and celebrate with them too! So its been quite exciting, I'm off work still for the rest of the week, but can't wait to tell everyone at work! My ring is so gorgeous and sparkly!!! :cloud9:

We are currently ttc (cycle 3) so going to play by ear a bit with the wedding, I think we are going to spend a few months looking at venues and if we havent conceived by then, we will book it for a years time, and if we conceive in that time we will just have to postpone or I will be chubby!!! 

I am just sooooooo excited :happydance: I am so glad I found this thread so I can share my excitement with other brides to be :happydance: (even if mine is a bit far off)


----------



## 24/7

broody21 said:


> I know, I'd be worried what people I didn't really know thought of the day. Why? I don't know, cause they don't matter really. So I just want valued family members and friends.

And in the day and abit before we both agreed we want small, I managed to find time to flap about it! :blush:


----------



## 24/7

Angelblue said:


> Hi Girlies
> 
> Can I join you.... I GOT ENGAGED CHRISTMAS DAY!!! :happydance: :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> We were just leaving to travel down and see my family christmas day morning about 7:30am and my OH took a left instead of going straight on like he should have... and pulled into our special place where we used to meet up before we got together, its where we first hugged and sparks flew and we suddenly realised how we felt about each other... he got out the car and so did I and he got down on one knee (in the snow!) and proposed!!! :cloud9: it was amazing! We then carried on our journey and told all my family! Everyone was so happy for us. Then my lil sis works for a local radio station and she announced our engagement on the radio and has sent me the clip to keep!!! :happydance: We then came back to see OH family and celebrate with them too! So its been quite exciting, I'm off work still for the rest of the week, but can't wait to tell everyone at work! My ring is so gorgeous and sparkly!!! :cloud9:
> 
> We are currently ttc (cycle 3) so going to play by ear a bit with the wedding, I think we are going to spend a few months looking at venues and if we havent conceived by then, we will book it for a years time, and if we conceive in that time we will just have to postpone or I will be chubby!!!
> 
> I am just sooooooo excited :happydance: I am so glad I found this thread so I can share my excitement with other brides to be :happydance: (even if mine is a bit far off)

Welcome to the gang Angel!! :D
What sort of wedding are you going to have? :D
Have you got a picture of your ring? :D


----------



## Angelblue

24/7 said:


> Welcome to the gang Angel!! :D
> What sort of wedding are you going to have? :D
> Have you got a picture of your ring? :D

The photo of my ring is too large to attach and I am trying to figure out how to resize it!!!

We are still deciding but think we want a church wedding, in either the church that his parents were married and he was christened in or the church in the village he grew up in (and his parents still live in) and his uncle & aunt got married in! We need to go and have a look at both. 

Then for reception we want it in some sort of hotel because my immediate family all live a couple of hours away, and we like the idea of everyone staying over somewhere together, :sleep: and maybe having breakfast all together in the morning :coffee: to celebrate being newly weds! (Then maybe go on honeymoon that night instead of wedding night). There is a gorgeous manor type house/hotel next to the 2nd church I mentioned with a private entrance, but then we would lose the journey to the reception. We like the idea of having those few minutes together in a nice classic car going the long way and meeting everyone there! But again we need to go look at venues, and it will depend on cost too I think! Need to do some saving! :wacko: I think my mum will be buying my dress though.

As for numbers, I think it will be fairly intimate, probably about 80 max, and maybe only 50 at the church. What are everyone else numbers?

We quite like the idea of an autumn/winter wedding, especially autumn colours with tree type centre pieces with lots of leaves and fairy lights/candles, or equally winter colours, white, blue snowflakes silver etc. 

This is so exciting, :happydance: what is everyone else doing? what types of venues? themes etc?​


----------



## 24/7

Sounds fab! :D
I went and bought a wedding magazine today, so happy! :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm Back!!! I see lots of planning went on without me...!!! 

Hiya Angels congrats hun!!! :happydance:

Me and my OH had a HUGE row a few days ago so i stayed with my mum for a few days, got home this morn and things are going ok but i've taken my ring off for now until we get back to where we were.....:cry: I knew i was getting too far ahead of myself.... But hopefully only positives will come out of this...


----------



## 24/7

Noooo. :(
Are you ok? xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Umm not really... we are still together and it was a big arguement that we needed to have cos now hopefully things will change... Were going out for a meal tonight to talk things through and hopefully we will b back on track in the next few days. 
Its just tough times atm since OH lost his job and cant find a new one...


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Umm not really... we are still together and it was a big arguement that we needed to have cos now hopefully things will change... Were going out for a meal tonight to talk things through and hopefully we will b back on track in the next few days.
> Its just tough times atm since OH lost his job and cant find a new one...

I hope things get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Thanks hunny. I'm sure they will!! I'll b back planning my dream day in no time. 

We haven't really argued before so wen we did have a first arguement as it were it was bound to b a big one!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Thanks hunny. I'm sure they will!! I'll b back planning my dream day in no time.
> 
> We haven't really argued before so wen we did have a first arguement as it were it was bound to b a big one!!

Thats what we like to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Its official i'm back!!1 He even proposed again LOL!!!


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! :D 
WELCOME BACK!! :D

Probably an odd question.... I suffer with coeliac, so don't eat any wheat/ gluten, and am now lactose intollerent too, we can't seem to find a suitable wedding cake, so should we make our own, or have a nice wedding cake for everyone, well all 20 people, and I just have a little cake of my own to eat? I can't decide what to do, and thats before I even start to thinking about what food to do, as all the stuff I eat tastes horrible and don't want to inflict that upon anyone else, but at the same time, I don't want to be sitting there at my own wedding with a lunchbox while everyone else has a yummy buffet. :(


----------



## Panda_Ally

How about a tower of cupcakes??? Some just normal and one or two suitable for you and as they will all be slightly different anyways so no one will have to know. I went to a birthday that had them and they went down really well.... she has celiacs too! x


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://www.cakes4fun.co.uk/weddings/towers.php

like these???


----------



## 24/7

:wedding::cake::happydance:
I'm soooo having that!! 
THANK YOU!! :flower:

Perfect with my free packet of wedding napkins with our names and wedding date on!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Free????? Where from???
I loves a bargain!!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Free????? Where from???
> I loves a bargain!!!

I got a leaflet in a wedding magazine I bought!! :D 
I absolutely love free stuff!! :D 
They look nice in the picture, white with silver writing. :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

I was going to get a magazine today but it was £6!!!! I'm just going to find stuff online me thinks!!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> I was going to get a magazine today but it was £6!!!! I'm just going to find stuff online me thinks!!!

I spent OH's christmas WHSmith voucher on mine!! :blush:
BnB is being naughty tonight, I couldn't get on here.


----------



## toffee87

bnb was being very funny with me too!


----------



## 24/7

I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D


----------



## Angelblue

24/7 said:


> I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D

Oooohhh how exciting!!! Do you have a specific date? I'm so nervous for when I need to ring!


----------



## 24/7

Angelblue said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D
> 
> Oooohhh how exciting!!! Do you have a specific date? I'm so nervous for when I need to ring!Click to expand...

I was so nervous about ringing, but I spoke to the receptionist lady, and she was really lovely, although the vicar still hasn't rung me back, so thinking now she wasn't quite so lovely if she didn't pass the message on, and I'll have to go through the stress of ringing again, hehe. :D
How long should I wait before ringing again? Apparently the vicar was in a meeting when I rung at about 11....

Were hoping to have wedding on 26th June 2010, and hopefully the vicar will say yes to that day and not be busy!! :thumbup:

Are you going for a church wedding? :D


----------



## Angelblue

24/7 said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D
> 
> Oooohhh how exciting!!! Do you have a specific date? I'm so nervous for when I need to ring!Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous about ringing, but I spoke to the receptionist lady, and she was really lovely, although the vicar still hasn't rung me back, so thinking now she wasn't quite so lovely if she didn't pass the message on, and I'll have to go through the stress of ringing again, hehe. :D
> How long should I wait before ringing again? Apparently the vicar was in a meeting when I rung at about 11....
> 
> Were hoping to have wedding on 26th June 2010, and hopefully the vicar will say yes to that day and not be busy!! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going for a church wedding? :DClick to expand...

Ahh I dont know, I'm quite impatient! I would probably wait til about 2-3pm? Hopefully she hasnt forgotten to pass the msg on!

Is that a special date for you? or did you just decide to go for that? Have you found a reception venue? 

Yeah we want a church wedding, its between 2, one where H2B parents got married, and the other where he grew up, (his parents still live there now) and his aunt & uncle got married. We want to go and have a look at both. Then we'll start lookin at reception venues. No particular date in mind, might just see when the church is available, quite like the idea of autumn wedding though, maybe sept?

It must be so exciting when you actually book the date! :cloud9:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Wow you girls are sooo far ahead with plans!!! My and H2B hhavent even decided what country to get married in yet???? I would like a church wedding but OH is jewish so not really possible. :(


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> Wow you girls are sooo far ahead with plans!!! My and H2B hhavent even decided what country to get married in yet???? I would like a church wedding but OH is jewish so not really possible. :(

Ha ha not really, I've only been engaged about a week! The church is the only thing we have a vague idea of!

So where do you think you'll get married then?


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ur guess is as good as mine hun... I've been looking at locations around where we live atm and i HATE all of them they are all really not us too posh too OTT. My OH want to marry in Rome but from what i can c about locations there the same thing... 

I will find somewhere eventually but i know roughly what i want for everything else apart from where to actually get married!!!!


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> Ur guess is as good as mine hun... I've been looking at locations around where we live atm and i HATE all of them they are all really not us too posh too OTT. My OH want to marry in Rome but from what i can c about locations there the same thing...
> 
> I will find somewhere eventually but i know roughly what i want for everything else apart from where to actually get married!!!!

hhhmmm maybe start looking a bit further afield then, we want our reception to be at some sought of hotel, but small manor house type thing, not a big commercial one. My family all live couple of hours away, that way we can all stay over at hotel and have a champagne breakfast next morning. So if you went somewhere far away everyone could stay over at a hotel? 

What colours are you doing? When do you plan to get married?


----------



## 24/7

Angelblue said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D
> 
> Oooohhh how exciting!!! Do you have a specific date? I'm so nervous for when I need to ring!Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous about ringing, but I spoke to the receptionist lady, and she was really lovely, although the vicar still hasn't rung me back, so thinking now she wasn't quite so lovely if she didn't pass the message on, and I'll have to go through the stress of ringing again, hehe. :D
> How long should I wait before ringing again? Apparently the vicar was in a meeting when I rung at about 11....
> 
> Were hoping to have wedding on 26th June 2010, and hopefully the vicar will say yes to that day and not be busy!! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going for a church wedding? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh I dont know, I'm quite impatient! I would probably wait til about 2-3pm? Hopefully she hasnt forgotten to pass the msg on!
> 
> Is that a special date for you? or did you just decide to go for that? Have you found a reception venue?
> 
> Yeah we want a church wedding, its between 2, one where H2B parents got married, and the other where he grew up, (his parents still live there now) and his aunt & uncle got married. We want to go and have a look at both. Then we'll start lookin at reception venues. No particular date in mind, might just see when the church is available, quite like the idea of autumn wedding though, maybe sept?
> 
> It must be so exciting when you actually book the date! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well it's been 9 hours now, so if nothing by tomorrow afternoon I'll give them another ring, I'm too impatient. :blush: I just want it all confirmed now so we can go and pay and then just start counting down!! :D We are having the reception at my mum and dads as were only having family, and I have coeliac disease so eating out is a bit of a nono. :nope:

I wanted a June wedding, so we just picked a saturday that sounded nice, and went from there! :D We picked this church as its where my nan and grandad go, and both my nan and grandad and mum and dad got married there, and me and my brothers were christened. :) September sounds nice, oh this is so exciting!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Somewhere inbetween nottingham and london would be perfect... I grew up in london and moved up her 2 years ago (to the day) All OH's family and friends are in nottingham so somewhere inbetween would be fab!!! 

I like the idea of everyone staying at the same hotel... It would be really fun then have some people travel on the day.... hmmm... Can i ask who would pay for it, would guest pay for there own rooms or you pay for everyone??? 

At the mo the theme in my head is ivory, bride, bridesmaids and flowergirl with dark pink accents so white flowers with a few pink for colour.... OH wants to be in grey (fine by me) but he also wants to carry a caine :nope: 

Were looking at april 2011 atm but i think that will prob change!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Wow you girls are sooo far ahead with plans!!! My and H2B hhavent even decided what country to get married in yet???? I would like a church wedding but OH is jewish so not really possible. :(

I'm too impatient. :blush:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Any brides to be near nottingham??


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Somewhere inbetween nottingham and london would be perfect... I grew up in london and moved up her 2 years ago (to the day) All OH's family and friends are in nottingham so somewhere inbetween would be fab!!!
> 
> I like the idea of everyone staying at the same hotel... It would be really fun then have some people travel on the day.... hmmm... Can i ask who would pay for it, would guest pay for there own rooms or you pay for everyone???
> 
> At the mo the theme in my head is ivory, bride, bridesmaids and flowergirl with dark pink accents so white flowers with a few pink for colour.... OH wants to be in grey (fine by me) but he also wants to carry a caine :nope:
> 
> Were looking at april 2011 atm but i think that will prob change!!

When I went to a wedding in Devon, we drove up the day before from Kent where we live, and went out for pre wedding dinner and drinks, stayed the night before wedding, then the wedding, then morning after wedding we all had breakfast together. All paid for by us. :)

Men have some funny ideas, don't they. :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Any brides to be near nottingham??

Kent for me. :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

24/7 said:


> Panda_Ally said:
> 
> 
> Somewhere inbetween nottingham and london would be perfect... I grew up in london and moved up her 2 years ago (to the day) All OH's family and friends are in nottingham so somewhere inbetween would be fab!!!
> 
> I like the idea of everyone staying at the same hotel... It would be really fun then have some people travel on the day.... hmmm... Can i ask who would pay for it, would guest pay for there own rooms or you pay for everyone???
> 
> At the mo the theme in my head is ivory, bride, bridesmaids and flowergirl with dark pink accents so white flowers with a few pink for colour.... OH wants to be in grey (fine by me) but he also wants to carry a caine :nope:
> 
> Were looking at april 2011 atm but i think that will prob change!!
> 
> When I went to a wedding in Devon, we drove up the day before from Kent where we live, and went out for pre wedding dinner and drinks, stayed the night before wedding, then the wedding, then morning after wedding we all had breakfast together. All paid for by us. :)
> 
> Men have some funny ideas, don't they. :dohh:Click to expand...

Ummm yes, He did originally want a 'pimp suit' and a hat with a feather but i managed to talk him out of that... the caine is taking more doing tho!!! 

Oh and he wanted to call our daughter Diamond or Chandalier???? I think mine has some really really funny ideas!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

24/7 said:


> Panda_Ally said:
> 
> 
> Any brides to be near nottingham??
> 
> Kent for me. :)Click to expand...

LOL I was just wondering cos there is a wedding fayre in town at the weekend and i wanted someone to go with :blush:


----------



## Angelblue

24/7 said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D
> 
> Oooohhh how exciting!!! Do you have a specific date? I'm so nervous for when I need to ring!Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous about ringing, but I spoke to the receptionist lady, and she was really lovely, although the vicar still hasn't rung me back, so thinking now she wasn't quite so lovely if she didn't pass the message on, and I'll have to go through the stress of ringing again, hehe. :D
> How long should I wait before ringing again? Apparently the vicar was in a meeting when I rung at about 11....
> 
> Were hoping to have wedding on 26th June 2010, and hopefully the vicar will say yes to that day and not be busy!! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going for a church wedding? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh I dont know, I'm quite impatient! I would probably wait til about 2-3pm? Hopefully she hasnt forgotten to pass the msg on!
> 
> Is that a special date for you? or did you just decide to go for that? Have you found a reception venue?
> 
> Yeah we want a church wedding, its between 2, one where H2B parents got married, and the other where he grew up, (his parents still live there now) and his aunt & uncle got married. We want to go and have a look at both. Then we'll start lookin at reception venues. No particular date in mind, might just see when the church is available, quite like the idea of autumn wedding though, maybe sept?
> 
> It must be so exciting when you actually book the date! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's been 9 hours now, so if nothing by tomorrow afternoon I'll give them another ring, I'm too impatient. :blush: I just want it all confirmed now so we can go and pay and then just start counting down!! :D We are having the reception at my mum and dads as were only having family, and I have coeliac disease so eating out is a bit of a nono. :nope:
> 
> I wanted a June wedding, so we just picked a saturday that sounded nice, and went from there! :D We picked this church as its where my nan and grandad go, and both my nan and grandad and mum and dad got married there, and me and my brothers were christened. :) September sounds nice, oh this is so exciting!!Click to expand...

I wasnt sure whether you were uk or not when I said 2-3pm - wasnt sure if there was a time difference! ha ha

Yeah definitely give them another ring tomorrow, she probably forgot to tell them. Yeah I cant wait to start counting down, but it prob wont be for another couple of months til we book anything. Aaww that will be nice to be at your parents then, you only need to worry about if the church is free then, its nice to have one thats sentimental.

I am just so excited all the time - havent stopped smiling, I love speaking to other brides to be :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda_Ally said:
> 
> 
> Any brides to be near nottingham??
> 
> Kent for me. :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I was just wondering cos there is a wedding fayre in town at the weekend and i wanted someone to go with :blush:Click to expand...

Wish it was nearer. :(


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda_Ally said:
> 
> 
> Somewhere inbetween nottingham and london would be perfect... I grew up in london and moved up her 2 years ago (to the day) All OH's family and friends are in nottingham so somewhere inbetween would be fab!!!
> 
> I like the idea of everyone staying at the same hotel... It would be really fun then have some people travel on the day.... hmmm... Can i ask who would pay for it, would guest pay for there own rooms or you pay for everyone???
> 
> At the mo the theme in my head is ivory, bride, bridesmaids and flowergirl with dark pink accents so white flowers with a few pink for colour.... OH wants to be in grey (fine by me) but he also wants to carry a caine :nope:
> 
> Were looking at april 2011 atm but i think that will prob change!!
> 
> When I went to a wedding in Devon, we drove up the day before from Kent where we live, and went out for pre wedding dinner and drinks, stayed the night before wedding, then the wedding, then morning after wedding we all had breakfast together. All paid for by us. :)
> 
> Men have some funny ideas, don't they. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm yes, He did originally want a 'pimp suit' and a hat with a feather but i managed to talk him out of that... the caine is taking more doing tho!!!
> 
> Oh and he wanted to call our daughter Diamond or Chandalier???? I think mine has some really really funny ideas!!Click to expand...

OH MY GOODNESS!! :haha: 
Men are so very funny, yet so very odd. :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Angelblue said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> I've rung the church, and have a provisional yes, just waiting for the vicar to ring back now for a chat and to arrange to go round for a chat!! :D
> 
> Oooohhh how exciting!!! Do you have a specific date? I'm so nervous for when I need to ring!Click to expand...
> 
> I was so nervous about ringing, but I spoke to the receptionist lady, and she was really lovely, although the vicar still hasn't rung me back, so thinking now she wasn't quite so lovely if she didn't pass the message on, and I'll have to go through the stress of ringing again, hehe. :D
> How long should I wait before ringing again? Apparently the vicar was in a meeting when I rung at about 11....
> 
> Were hoping to have wedding on 26th June 2010, and hopefully the vicar will say yes to that day and not be busy!! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going for a church wedding? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh I dont know, I'm quite impatient! I would probably wait til about 2-3pm? Hopefully she hasnt forgotten to pass the msg on!
> 
> Is that a special date for you? or did you just decide to go for that? Have you found a reception venue?
> 
> Yeah we want a church wedding, its between 2, one where H2B parents got married, and the other where he grew up, (his parents still live there now) and his aunt & uncle got married. We want to go and have a look at both. Then we'll start lookin at reception venues. No particular date in mind, might just see when the church is available, quite like the idea of autumn wedding though, maybe sept?
> 
> It must be so exciting when you actually book the date! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's been 9 hours now, so if nothing by tomorrow afternoon I'll give them another ring, I'm too impatient. :blush: I just want it all confirmed now so we can go and pay and then just start counting down!! :D We are having the reception at my mum and dads as were only having family, and I have coeliac disease so eating out is a bit of a nono. :nope:
> 
> I wanted a June wedding, so we just picked a saturday that sounded nice, and went from there! :D We picked this church as its where my nan and grandad go, and both my nan and grandad and mum and dad got married there, and me and my brothers were christened. :) September sounds nice, oh this is so exciting!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt sure whether you were uk or not when I said 2-3pm - wasnt sure if there was a time difference! ha ha
> 
> Yeah definitely give them another ring tomorrow, she probably forgot to tell them. Yeah I cant wait to start counting down, but it prob wont be for another couple of months til we book anything. Aaww that will be nice to be at your parents then, you only need to worry about if the church is free then, its nice to have one thats sentimental.
> 
> I am just so excited all the time - havent stopped smiling, I love speaking to other brides to be :happydance: :cloud9:Click to expand...

Church is £595 which includes the service, bells, organ playing, the chior, all the paperwork and certificates and the whole thing on video, and the church decorated in flowers. :) And so now we only have to worry about food, and clothes, and photographs, which is fab!! :D

I love speaking to others here too, means I don't keep boring everyone else. :dohh:


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> Somewhere inbetween nottingham and london would be perfect... I grew up in london and moved up her 2 years ago (to the day) All OH's family and friends are in nottingham so somewhere inbetween would be fab!!!
> 
> I like the idea of everyone staying at the same hotel... It would be really fun then have some people travel on the day.... hmmm... Can i ask who would pay for it, would guest pay for there own rooms or you pay for everyone???
> 
> At the mo the theme in my head is ivory, bride, bridesmaids and flowergirl with dark pink accents so white flowers with a few pink for colour.... OH wants to be in grey (fine by me) but he also wants to carry a caine :nope:
> 
> Were looking at april 2011 atm but i think that will prob change!!

Ooohh yeah in between would be quite sweet. I always meet my mum and sisters in Leicester to go shopping because its half way. 

I think itll be so fun, everyone staying there together, itll make it last longer too, I wont want it to end! We couldnt afford to pay for everyone - do you think its cheeky for people to pay for their rooms? I was thinking though, when we go look at the venue I'm going to ask if they will do a discount on the rooms, seeing as we would be potentially booking a fair few.

A caine :rofl: I think you've done well so convince him to lose the feathers etc, keep workin on the caine ha ha! Why dont him and his mates go out dressed as pimps for his stag do - to get it out of his system??


----------



## Angelblue

24/7 said:


> Church is £595 which includes the service, bells, organ playing, the chior, all the paperwork and certificates and the whole thing on video, and the church decorated in flowers. :) And so now we only have to worry about food, and clothes, and photographs, which is fab!! :D
> 
> I love speaking to others here too, means I don't keep boring everyone else. :dohh:

Ooohh thats well good! My little sis does wedding videos www.unveilingmemories.co.uk so she'll be doing it for us as a wedding present. Wow that includes flowers and everything - that is a bargain!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I love it too!!! Although my wedding won't b for aggggeeess!!!


----------



## Angelblue

ooh maybe I should do a thread to promote her business? Are we allowed to promote stuff like that?


----------



## 24/7

Angelblue said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Church is £595 which includes the service, bells, organ playing, the chior, all the paperwork and certificates and the whole thing on video, and the church decorated in flowers. :) And so now we only have to worry about food, and clothes, and photographs, which is fab!! :D
> 
> I love speaking to others here too, means I don't keep boring everyone else. :dohh:
> 
> Ooohh thats well good! My little sis does wedding videos www.unveilingmemories.co.uk so she'll be doing it for us as a wedding present. Wow that includes flowers and everything - that is a bargain!Click to expand...

Now to get it booked and I can actually relax!! :winkwink:
Oh wow, they look lovely. :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Is it possible for bridemaids to where a long white ish dress without being mistaken for the bride???


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> I love it too!!! Although my wedding won't b for aggggeeess!!!

Mine either! probably not till mid next year, which is like a year and a half away!!! Oh well lots of time to get excited and plan plan plan :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Angelblue said:


> ooh maybe I should do a thread to promote her business? Are we allowed to promote stuff like that?

I wouldn't hun... They dont really like it unless you have paid for an adspace... just a warning you might get a slapped wrist....


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Is it possible for bridemaids to where a long white ish dress without being mistaken for the bride???

I think it would be fine. :)


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> Is it possible for bridemaids to where a long white ish dress without being mistaken for the bride???

I think thats ok, maybe with a coloured sash though? in one of your wedding colours? I think if the brides dress is full and theirs isnt it would look nice... dont let the bridesmaids out do the bride though!!! ha ha!!!


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> ooh maybe I should do a thread to promote her business? Are we allowed to promote stuff like that?
> 
> I wouldn't hun... They dont really like it unless you have paid for an adspace... just a warning you might get a slapped wrist....Click to expand...

ok thanks for the heads up - didnt think they would! Just checking!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hmmmm i just want my bridemaids to stand out but not too much, loads of people go to weddings in short dresses so thats nothing special but white long ones would b good... Gotta find one that will suit both of them now..


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Hmmmm i just want my bridemaids to stand out but not too much, loads of people go to weddings in short dresses so thats nothing special but white long ones would b good... Gotta find one that will suit both of them now..

We'll need piccies! :haha:

Should I have a bridesmaid? I can't decide....


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think you should... Who would you have tho??


----------



## Panda_Ally

AAARRRGGGHH Holly wont stop crying!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> I think you should... Who would you have tho??

Either my closest friend, or her little girl who will be nearly four in June....


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> AAARRRGGGHH Holly wont stop crying!!!!

Start talking weddings, bore her to sleep. ;)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Or both of them.... a little girl as flower girl would b cute!!! 

But if ur having a small wedding it might b too much.... is ur OH having a best man??


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL she is usually fine but i think she had a bad dream and she wants her daddy but hes out... LOL... shes calming now be asleep soon she very very tired!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Shes sleeping!!! :D


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Or both of them.... a little girl as flower girl would b cute!!!
> 
> But if ur having a small wedding it might b too much.... is ur OH having a best man??

He's having my oldest brother. :)
Another decision to make now, yipeeee!!

Aww poor little bub. :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> Shes sleeping!!! :D

Yay, what a good little girl. :D
You planning anymore after the wedding? :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

No more for a while... I did want 3 or 4 but now i have 1 i think thats enough for now. I want to atleast wait till shes in school.

When are you going to start TTC?


----------



## lauren-kate

Hellooo, I'm joining you all here after a couple of invitations :)

Quick intro; I met my FIANCE (will have to type that a few times to get it out of the system..) in January 2008, and we moved in together last March. I have a 2 year old son called Ryan. My birthday was the 3rd of January, so my oh arranged a surprise meal for the night before and got my best friend and her oh to stay over and look after Ryan. During the meal, he got an early birthday present out of his pocket.. and that was the engagement ring! We got a ton of freebies with our meal haha. I'm very excited but we're going to have to save fairly hard to afford the wedding so it might be a little while away yet. Nevertheless, I'm very excited. It was a great birthday present! :cloud9:


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> No more for a while... I did want 3 or 4 but now i have 1 i think thats enough for now. I want to atleast wait till shes in school.
> 
> When are you going to start TTC?

If it were up to me it would have been now, but OH has always wanted to wait 'til after we were married, so sometime after the wedding, hopefully ASAP!! :happydance: But he would ideally like to wait a year or so after were married....
I'm absolutely desperate for a baby right now though!! :baby:


----------



## 24/7

lauren-kate said:


> Hellooo, I'm joining you all here after a couple of invitations :)
> 
> Quick intro; I met my FIANCE (will have to type that a few times to get it out of the system..) in January 2008, and we moved in together last March. I have a 2 year old son called Ryan. My birthday was the 3rd of January, so my oh arranged a surprise meal for the night before and got my best friend and her oh to stay over and look after Ryan. During the meal, he got an early birthday present out of his pocket.. and that was the engagement ring! We got a ton of freebies with our meal haha. I'm very excited but we're going to have to save fairly hard to afford the wedding so it might be a little while away yet. Nevertheless, I'm very excited. It was a great birthday present! :cloud9:

What a lovely story!! :D
Any ideas about what sort of wedding you would like? :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats Lauren!! Its so exciting isnt it!!! 

I'm planning a budget wedding too but still b pretty!! 

You got a pic of ur ring??


----------



## Panda_Ally

24/7 said:


> Panda_Ally said:
> 
> 
> No more for a while... I did want 3 or 4 but now i have 1 i think thats enough for now. I want to atleast wait till shes in school.
> 
> When are you going to start TTC?
> 
> If it were up to me it would have been now, but OH has always wanted to wait 'til after we were married, so sometime after the wedding, hopefully ASAP!! :happydance: But he would ideally like to wait a year or so after were married....
> I'm absolutely desperate for a baby right now though!! :baby:Click to expand...

Awww it must to b so exciting TTC, I never tried for Holly so i have never experienced it but i think i would be fun ;)


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda_Ally said:
> 
> 
> No more for a while... I did want 3 or 4 but now i have 1 i think thats enough for now. I want to atleast wait till shes in school.
> 
> When are you going to start TTC?
> 
> If it were up to me it would have been now, but OH has always wanted to wait 'til after we were married, so sometime after the wedding, hopefully ASAP!! :happydance: But he would ideally like to wait a year or so after were married....
> I'm absolutely desperate for a baby right now though!! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww it must to b so exciting TTC, I never tried for Holly so i have never experienced it but i think i would be fun ;)Click to expand...

I can't wait!! :D
OH isn't a big baby person, but I just know he is going to be a wonderful Daddy. :cloud9:


----------



## lauren-kate

24/7 said:


> What a lovely story!! :D
> Any ideas about what sort of wedding you would like? :D




Panda_Ally said:


> Congrats Lauren!! Its so exciting isnt it!!!
> 
> I'm planning a budget wedding too but still b pretty!!
> 
> You got a pic of ur ring??


I'm VERY early on ideas.. as I said on the other thread, I've only ever been to my parents wedding when I was 7 months old! I've got a lot of catching up to do! Not a church wedding, but probably a nice hotel or something like that. A medium number of guests, mostly just family and close friends. Fairly traditional, but not overly old-fashioned.

I think we're planning to budget around £6000, but might change it nearer the time.. I'm hoping that's enough to be perfect for us, but not too cheap-looking.

Will just resize my ring pic and get back to you!

EDIT; Resizing of pic done...

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii225/lauren-kate_album/P1000503.jpg


----------



## 24/7

Beautiful ring Hun. :D x


----------



## Angelblue

How many guests do you think you will have? We think about 50 for the wedding then maybe another 20ish to come later to the reception.

Ooohh bridesmaids... 24/7 I think you should have one. I'm not too sure, but think it will be my sis (22), H2B sis (21), and maybe H2B cousin (16) and my niece as a flowergirl (8). Then we've got my nephew (10), and H2B boy cousins (8 & 10) which we would like to include, maybe as ushers? what other roles could they do?

We're ttc now as you can see by my signature, just gonna see what happens and postpone the wedding if needs be, will just need to see what the venues policies are on that, wouldnt want to lose deposit or anything, although it wouldnt be a cancellation just put back. But we're ok for a bit because if we went for sept 2011, thats a year and nine months - so the sooner the bun is in the oven the better!!! I have to say I'm feeling quite down with it all at the minute, this is quite a good distraction. I naively just thought I would get pregnant, but this our 3rd cycle trying and it feels like forever! I'm due on weds, and if it hasn't arrived by sat I will test, so I will let you know.

Hi Lauren, lovely ring, very similar to mine but mines not twisted. We're looking at a budget wedding too, don't want to go too over the top, we need to do alot of saving too.


----------



## lauren-kate

I think we would be looking at similar numbers, possibly a few more for the reception. OH has 2 brothers and 2 sisters with partners and children, so that bumps up the numbers a bit.

Not sure how many bridesmaids to have, tempted to just have my best friend so no-one else feels left out.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Gourgeous ring hun!! It looks a bit like mine!! 

I'm not sure a guests the place will be a bit lope sided if we say just family as i have 5 living relitives and my OH is 1 of 8 siblings so has loads and loads of family... but its not fair if i invite friends and he doesn't??? I dunno i need to make a list of who will come...


----------



## 24/7

I have 18 of our 20 guests and OH has two atm.... 

It's snowing here!!


----------



## Angelblue

Its snowing here too quite alot!

We booked an appointment to go and look round our first venue today :happydance: wooooo!!! Next Tuesday morning! I am so excited!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Snowing here too!!! I was in such a state when i got to work.. i had make up runnug all down my face!! I looked a right state!!!


----------



## 24/7

Were having tea with the vicar on monday morning!! I'M SO NERVOUS!!!

So much snow here, almost knee height!! I start work at 7 tomorrow, and am dreading it!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL I'm in at 7 tomo too!! I just hope its not too slippy for the walk in...


----------



## 24/7

They joys of being a public service!! Times like this I want a normal job where you can have a snow day!! :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

What do you do then?? I'm tired but cant sleep so i'm still looking at venues etc.


----------



## lauren-kate

How is everyone doing on choosing venues? Me and OH looked last night. All of our family are in Derby, as that is where we are originally from, so I think we'll be looking at Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire venues.


----------



## Angelblue

lauren-kate said:


> How is everyone doing on choosing venues? Me and OH looked last night. All of our family are in Derby, as that is where we are originally from, so I think we'll be looking at Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire venues.

We are looking at venues in Lincoln or just outside, my family are all down near Luton but they will all come up and stay at the venue we have the reception at.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Im looking around nottingham too. My family are all from hertfordshire but i think they would be ok travelling up and staying in a hotel... I dont see all of OH's family doing that without all having an arguement or causing a fuss!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

There is a wedding fayre on in nottingham on sunday at botts hall if ur looking around this area!! xx


----------



## lauren-kate

Panda_Ally said:


> There is a wedding fayre on in nottingham on sunday at botts hall if ur looking around this area!! xx

Aww don't think we'd be able to get there in the snow! Will keep an eye out for some when it warms up a bit.


----------



## 24/7

Well after three days of working in the snow, I feel wrecked!!
And my evil boss managed to make me feel so much better, by throwing in a few insults about me getting married!! :growlmad:


----------



## ....Jess....

YESSS!!

I can join this thread now :)!!!!
OH proposed this morning with a beautiful diamond ring! EEEEK im soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Angelblue

....Jess.... said:


> YESSS!!
> 
> I can join this thread now :)!!!!
> OH proposed this morning with a beautiful diamond ring! EEEEK im soooooo excited!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS JESS!!! :hugs:

My H2B proposed on christmas day, so I am still on :cloud9:


----------



## Panda_Ally

CONGRATS JESS!!!!! 

There is no feeling like it is there!!!!!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Congratulations Jess! :thumbup:

As for venues, we are looking at:
https://www.brook-hotels.co.uk/hotels/cheshire/sandbach/chimney-house-hotel/wedding-receptions.aspx 
for the reception, 
And here, for the Ceremony: 
https://www.qhotels.co.uk/weddings.aspx

:happydance::happydance: 
I love it.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ohhh very very nice!!!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

We might even do it all at the one place to be honest. It's lovely at the Hall x


----------



## 24/7

Two days off work starting now, and we are having tea with the vicar tomorrow!! SCARED!!


----------



## ....Jess....

just been out for a meal with my mum and dad and im soooooooo excited still!!!! 

your right, there is no feeling like it!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi everyone I got engaged on Christmas day and a few of you kindly invited me to join the thread :D A big congrats to all you other newly engaged ladies :D


----------



## lauren-kate

....Jess.... said:


> YESSS!!
> 
> I can join this thread now :)!!!!
> OH proposed this morning with a beautiful diamond ring! EEEEK im soooooo excited!!!!

Congratulations Jess :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Staceysparkle said:


> Hi everyone I got engaged on Christmas day and a few of you kindly invited me to join the thread :D A big congrats to all you other newly engaged ladies :D

Congrats Stacey!!! My H2B proposed Christmas day too! :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

24/7 said:


> Two days off work starting now, and we are having tea with the vicar tomorrow!! SCARED!!

How did it go with the vicar today? 

We're off to look at our first venue tomorrow, which is more than likely where we'll end up having it - and maybe the church next door. (Still got to make the most of the opportunity to look at lots of 'potential' venues though :winkwink:)

www.washingboroughhall.com 

Anyone know of any wedding shows near Lincoln soon?


----------



## Panda_Ally

Its all so exciting!!! Congrats stacey!!! You got any plans yet hun??

Ohh 24/7 how did it go today?? 

There is a wedding show in lincoln on 10th march but thats a bit far away. x


----------



## 24/7

Evening Girls!! :D
Went great with the vicar today, and were all booked and ready to go now!! :D Have some odds and ends to tie up nearer the time such as readings and hymns etc, but apart from that were good to go....

Before we had planned to have the reception just for family and my mum and dads, but I'm thinking now I would like a proper reception for all our friends, but we have a very small budget for this, so, any ideas anyone on how we could do this?


----------



## lauren-kate

The only way I can think of doing it fairly cheaply is to book somewhere free or cheap like Revolution, etc. I think the main thing that ups the cost (as we've found..) is the food. I think even buffet food tends to be at least £15 per person, which soon adds up if you want a reception for a lot of people.

Also, congratulations on booking! I can't wait to book ours and have a definate date!


----------



## Panda_Ally

How about just booking an area at a local pub (nice one) or resturant and get a meal deal for everyone. 

I know you said you find it hard to eat out how about seeing if there is a catering college close to you and ask if one or some of the students want to cater for you at reduced cost for one of there projects.


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> How about just booking an area at a local pub (nice one) or resturant and get a meal deal for everyone.
> 
> I know you said you find it hard to eat out how about seeing if there is a catering college close to you and ask if one or some of the students want to cater for you at reduced cost for one of there projects.

Good idea, I think I'm going to look into it. I just have a feeling that if we have too small a reception I will be disappointed, and if I feel like that now, I doubt it will change as it gets closer. I guess now it feels real, I'm looking at it more seriously, and want to make the right decision.


----------



## ....Jess....

thank you everybody... and congratulations to everybody!!!

managed to convice H2b to go to the national wedding show in Birmingham NEC in march(5th-7th) wohooooo

really like this place though :
https://www.countryhouseweddings.co.uk/st-audries-park/


----------



## lauren-kate

....Jess.... said:


> thank you everybody... and congratulations to everybody!!!
> 
> managed to convice H2b to go to the national wedding show in Birmingham NEC in march(5th-7th) wohooooo
> 
> really like this place though :
> https://www.countryhouseweddings.co.uk/st-audries-park/

That ceremony room looks stunning!


----------



## Panda_Ally

OoOoO lovely!!! I wanna try convince H2B to go to that fair as well but i know now that i will have no luck... is it really bad to go on my own??? All he cares about is the venue, what he wears and where the booze are... he said everything else is up to me... just let him know what time to show up!! :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Thats generally my OH's opinion too. :D


----------



## Staceysparkle

Thanks AngelBlue :D Congrats to you too, how did your H2B pop the question?

Thank you too Panda_Ally :D Not made any plans yet but I now have a pile of 8 bridal magazines beside my sofa and we've decided we'd like to book something for summer 2011 so we're hoping to look around some venues in the next few weeks and book somewhere. How about you have you made any plans yet?


----------



## Panda_Ally

im looking at 2011 too but possibly the spring time, no plans yet just knocking ideas around, my oh still wants to get married abroad so no plans at all just yet!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My OH Proposed the strick of midnight on newyears day =) So romantic bless him lol

We have decided on the date with is April 17th 2011, We will have been together for four years by then, and im sooo excited!! EEEEEE lol
We are having an offical engagment party with all the family on April the 17th this year!

Cant wait, im so excited!!!!!!! hehe!! =D
Zoie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

HUGE congrats Zoie!!!

you got any plans yet? Do you know where you would like to get married?? its sooo exciting!!


----------



## rach321

Can I join? Got engaged on Christmas Eve and we will be getting married in 2011 - we like the idea of a winter wedding so we can go skiing on honeymoon! The diet began last week in an effort to get in shape before the big day. We have family scattered worldwide so we are not sure about location - any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Panda_Ally

congrats rach!! i grew up in herts where abouts you from?? xxx


----------



## booflebump

Can I join?? Got engaged to my lovely Mr Boofs last night :happydance: :cloud9: 

xxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations everyone! More people to plan with :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

woohoo more ladies!!! congrats hun!!!


----------



## 24/7

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you! =D
Well Decided on the date. And were getting married in nottingham as we are both from there lol, I have seen a few lovely locations on the net, i have two favs. Im not religious neither is DF so we want it at a hotel.
https://www.lakesidetower.co.uk/
https://www.colwickhallhotel.com/
Are the favs i have but im sure i will find more lol i change my mind like the weather =P. i have a few idea for the whole day but we have plenty of time lol
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelblue

Panda_Ally said:


> congrats rach!! i grew up in herts where abouts you from?? xxx

Hey I went to school in Harpenden in Herts! (But live up in Lincoln now after coming up here to Uni and just staying)

Congrats Booflebump, rach (I'm a rach too!) and Zoie :happydance:

Zoie those venues both look gorgeous, have you booked in to go and see them yet?

We went to look at our fav venue - thought we would end up having it there but completely changed our mind when we got there! To cut a long story short the main reception room was far too small :nope: it wasnt worth the money! So now we have a list of about 6 to go and view - this is sooooooooooooo fun! :winkwink:

Also don't know if this is near anyone but there is a wedding fayre in Lincoln at Branston Hall on 30th/31st Jan, I will definitely be going! So excited never been to one before! 
https://www.branstonhall.com/lincoln/2009/835


----------



## Panda_Ally

ooooo i love that lakeside venue!!! i might have a little look see at there for my own wedding!!! 
zoie where in notts r ya from??? im planning a wedding for april 2011 too, funds permitting tho!!! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Angelblue - we havent been to look at any yet we are going in april this year to look =) and i wont to take the MIL with me cuz shes LOADED!! hehe =P

Panda_Ally - Im from Bulwell =) What about you?, I love the lake side one to and its quite close, easy for all the family to get to theres even a bus that goes near there! =).

xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

ohh cool, i'm just down the road in basford!! i'm gunna show that venue 2 my oh see if he likes it enough to go have a look see. xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OOoo thats really close lol I really love that venue to its a hard choice tho =P


----------



## lizardbreath

Oh i want to Join , I just recently got engaged again to the same Man and we have only a few things sorted out just when and how many people we want to see us get married and who will be in the wedding. 

We have decided a Fall wedding October 6th 2012 and strickly Family just grandparents and parents and siblings thats it however the reception will be open to everyone , ive been looking at dresses and stuff like that today and im hoping for a pretty cheap wedding as we dont want to spend alot on the wedding as we want to spend more money on our vacation away


----------



## Panda_Ally

congrats!!! you sound pretty sure of what you want. what sort of dresses you looking at?? 
its sooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## 24/7

Getting busier in here!! :D
We need to pick a song to have as we go in and out of the church, any ideas would be appreciated!! :D


----------



## 24/7

And also, does best man wear the same suit as my OH? And does my other brother also wear the same suit? I'm undecided. :p


----------



## Panda_Ally

i would have ur best men in the same suit but ur oh have a waistcoat of something to make it special!!!
do u want a classical song or one thats up to date??
you having a first dance??


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBgaO9Va5cA

im walking down the aisle the the tune going on in the background here... IMO best scene from a film ever and best book!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Me and DF both like either
Somewhere only we know - Keane
Chasing Cars - Snow patrol
For our first dance
And there are a few other ones i like but these two are my faves i think

xxx


----------



## lauren-kate

This is our list of music that we might use somewhere, whether 1st dance, or just on in general;

The Calling  Wherever You Will Go

KT Tunstall - Universe & U (acoustic)

Jack Johnson  Better Together

DJ Sammy  Heaven (Candlelight Remix)

The Beatles - All You Need Is Love 

Alicia Keys- No One

Natasha Bedingfield - Love Like This

Jason Mraz - Im Yours

Joshua Radin - Only You


----------



## Panda_Ally

ive always wanted my first dance to be poalo nutini last request, but thats a break up song :wacko: meh it might make ppl laugh. 
My oh only likes dnb so he has no say in music what so every - well maybe later in the evening when everyone is a bit tipsy :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

Hi Girls, I'm back!! :D
Been ill all this week, and am finally on the mend, and all being well, off on a dress hunt on friday!! :D


----------



## 24/7

Test to see if my new siggie works....


----------



## 24/7

Hmmm... Seem to be doing something wrong. :(


----------



## Panda_Ally

what you trying to put on hun??


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ohhh dresses!! Do you think we could get a sneeky pic on here of the one you get???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have seen so many beautiful dresses but i dont know what to do about mine because i have put on abit of weight over the last few months and im sure about a stone of christmas lol and im aiming to be back to the size i was this time last year about a size 12 so what do i do .... i dont know if i will be back there by the wedding so dont know what to do about the dress ..... Any Ideas? xx


----------



## 24/7

Panda_Ally said:


> what you trying to put on hun??

Was trying to put the bride to be thingy in, but it didnt seem to work. :blush:

And I'll be posting a pic of dress when i find it, hopefully will have a better idea of what style after friday, so will have that to share then too. :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Jo did mine for me (the mod) ask her i'm sure she will do urs too!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Zoie, u can start looking for dresses hun, just go for alterations a couple of weeks before the big day so they know ur exact size to make it fit perfect!! 

Do you know where your going to look for yours??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Panda_Ally said:


> Zoie, u can start looking for dresses hun, just go for alterations a couple of weeks before the big day so they know ur exact size to make it fit perfect!!
> 
> Do you know where your going to look for yours??

Thats a good idea lol

There is a few shops around town there is one at the top of hockley i have seen some nice things in the shop window, there is one just of Old Market Square were Hard Rock Cafe used to be, but i think im going to look in more places aswell

were are you getting yours from?
xxxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

I dont know, there is loads in town so i may just got around and have a look. there is a wedding dress shop on maid marian way that has really ugly wedding dresses so i might start there so i knw what i DON'T want, might be easier than deciding what i do want!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh, i have seen a few really ugly dresses around town, i must go for a proper look around all the shops in town ... dont know who i should take with me ... or just go on my own to make sure i get what i like not what someone else wants lol x


----------



## Panda_Ally

I would want another opinion but i wouldnt take someone critical, prob my best mates and my GBF for a male perspective xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh there is also a really nice dress shop on the hucknall road island outside city hospital, i might have a look there too!!


----------



## 24/7

I'm taking my Mum, she is sooooo excited about it all that I couldn't possibly not have her there!! :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think my mum would not like the same things and then say that ill never be pretty til i lose weight.. I lve my mum loads but i couldnt shop with her she seems obsessed with my size and i get on a real downer then we end up arguing!! x


----------



## 24/7

Well I tried on a dress that I fell in love with, so going to have a look round a few more places to see if there is anything else I like, but I have one if I don't see anything else, ahhhhhh!! :D


----------



## toffee87

I might buy one off ebay (check my thread hehe).


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Panda_Ally said:


> Oh there is also a really nice dress shop on the hucknall road island outside city hospital, i might have a look there too!!

Yes there is, i think its called Javelle bride i think .. something like that anyways.

I think i will take my bf and my cousin and tell them to sshhhh when i see something i like hehe x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

broody21 said:


> I might buy one off ebay (check my thread hehe).

There is some lovely ones on ebay i had a little look myself and the prices are great!! x


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My OH just gave me FULL creative control of our wedding!!! 

He got fed up of not making any decisions so told me just to plan it but make sure i leave planty of monty for an once in a lifetime holiday for our honeymoon!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Panda_Ally said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My OH just gave me FULL creative control of our wedding!!!
> 
> He got fed up of not making any decisions so told me just to plan it but make sure i leave planty of monty for an once in a lifetime holiday for our honeymoon!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Go you! lol x


----------



## 24/7

Ahhhhh, thats such good news PA!! :D
5 months for me now!!!!! :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

OMG thats getting so near 24/7!!


----------



## lauren-kate

24/7 said:


> Ahhhhh, thats such good news PA!! :D
> 5 months for me now!!!!! :D

Oo that must be so exciting, do you have much left to do?


----------



## 24/7

Lots to do, so far all we have done in book church!! 
Reception is at my Mum and Dad's, so thats all to be sorted out by us, along with invites and well everything really!!! :o


----------



## Panda_Ally

OMG not long ull do fine tho!!! 

Well.. i said i had full control but my OH now wont even pick a best man or a suit and they are things i cant really choose for him, grrr!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tut Men lol x


----------



## rach321

Sorry for the really late reply girls - been ill, then LO was ill.....illness everywhere! Sigh!
I'm in glorious Stevenage but I was born and brought up in Wales, we still haven't decided on a date or a venue yet, I've got a short list of 4 that are local to us. Still can't decided whether to have an overseas do or a local one! Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ohh yer i no stevenage very well!! I used to live in the town centre right by yates and wetherspoons. lol!! 

U gunna get married in herts or wales??


----------



## rach321

Thinking probably Herts cos its just easier with LO and visiting places etc.


----------



## 24/7

I'm back!! :D 
Had a stressful few weeks, with a Grandad with a broken hip, and some work issues, but hopefully now I can get back to planning!! :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

:hugs: I'm sorry 24/7! I hope ur planning is going ok!!

were still on the look out for a venue and still ummming and arrrring about when... :dohh: 
Were like the 2 most indecisive ppl EVER!!! OH told me to make all the decisions, now i dont want to incase i get it wrong!!


----------



## 24/7

Sadly my Grandad died earlier this evening, so planning will have to be put on hold for a short while, however it is a happier occasion for us all to look forward to in the coming months. :)
What are the two locations like? :D Gosh, I really can't say enough how much I love wedding talk!! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww, Sorry for your loss 24/7.

I think we have decided that we want Colwick Hall Hotel Near Nottingham race course the Lake side tower one worked out about £18,000!!!! And that is Waayyy over my buget!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

:hugs: I'm really sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

xMissxZoiex said:


> Aww, Sorry for your loss 24/7.
> 
> I think we have decided that we want Colwick Hall Hotel Near Nottingham race course the Lake side tower one worked out about £18,000!!!! And that is Waayyy over my buget!
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Yer we decided against lakeside too just cos of the cost and i dunno it seems not very us, all a bit snobby LOL!!

I might go look at colwick hall....hmmm we may have to fight over the date tho cos were planning our weding to same weekend as urs!! LOL!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Panda_Ally said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Aww, Sorry for your loss 24/7.
> 
> I think we have decided that we want Colwick Hall Hotel Near Nottingham race course the Lake side tower one worked out about £18,000!!!! And that is Waayyy over my buget!
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> Yer we decided against lakeside too just cos of the cost and i dunno it seems not very us, all a bit snobby LOL!!
> 
> I might go look at colwick hall....hmmm we may have to fight over the date tho cos were planning our weding to same weekend as urs!! LOL!!Click to expand...

Noooo lol!! =P Thats my venue hehe its like Bride wars!!! xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Can i come and join you in here?


----------



## 24/7

Yes, welcome!! :D
Spill all the details, pretty please!! :D


----------



## Jemma_x

Well OH hasnt exactly proposed yet but he took me shopping today, i had no idea what we were going for and he took me to jewellers to choose an engagment ring, was hoping to get it today but they didnt have it in my size so theyve ordered it for us and should be picking it up next week:happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Oh how exciting!! :D
I got engaged on christmas day, and as you can see from my ticker, not that long 'til the big day now!! :D


----------



## Jemma_x

I couldnt imagine planning a wedding in around 5 months, im hoping that we can get married next year been looking at venues and have seen a good deal at one i really like so going to speak to OH about it


----------



## 24/7

We are only having family, so in total only around 25 people, and the church are sorting everything for the ceremony, and the reception is going to be at my Mum and Dad's with a little buffet lunch that we are doing ourselves.
All I actually need to do is find a dress and suit for OH and a photographer. 
Sounds so simple, I'm sure that will change.... :p


----------



## dontworry

Hey ladies... was just wondering if I could hop in? I've been reading the entire post to try and catch up. :D I got engaged last September to my best friend and the love of my life! The proposal was laid back and intimate - just like us :haha:. Basically I was laying in bed, he got home from work with a smirk on his face and he knelt down beside me, asking me to marry him. And of course I said yes.  
I have a date somewhat picked out - April 1st, 2011 = It's April Fool's Day, and we're both quite funny people who love a good laugh, so we thought it'd be perfect!
I have three ideas on venues so far (I'm just too dang excited to wait to plan lol) - my grandparent's house (OH isn't too keen on that as it would need some fixing up), a country club near my grandparent's house (really cute and nice, seats about 100 with indoor and outdoor areas, right on the lake - has a dock and everything - wouldn't it be romantic to go off on a boat after the wedding?! It's only about $300 to book it... amazing!), and the third idea was from OH, to have it at his grandparent's house, which supposedly has tons of acres and whatnot (I'd want to see it first). I'm really open to anything that's cheap/free... we definitely want it partially outdoors though. I was thinking maybe a local park... but we don't know if we'll be living in this area when the wedding comes around, as our contract for renting expires in November of this year, and we'd really like to move. So many decisions!
I have NO idea what else I should start planning, since it's so far away! All of your plans sound to be going really well. Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

I got engaged in September didn't know this forum existed. Woo hoo. I love talking to engaged women.


----------



## dontworry

Me too! Oh my word, your wedding is sooo close! Have you got a bunch planned yet?


----------



## soon2 b wifey

dontworry said:


> Me too! Oh my word, your wedding is sooo close! Have you got a bunch planned yet?

Yes it's getting so exciting. Im feeling a little pressure too. We got the venues set and the photographer, cake, and wedding planner is helping with the rest. Now if only I could get the caterer to return my call.


----------



## Gwizz

Hey girls can I join in?

I just got ENGAGED!!!

Wont be having the wedding for quite a few years but its a start 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

I am newly engaged to the man of my dreams. We have decided on a new year's eve wedding in 2011.


----------



## Jemma_x

Welcome to you both


----------



## KH90

Hey, i'm newly engaged to the man of my dreams. I am so excited about it.
Everything is still so new and we haven't set a date yet, but we will soon.


----------



## dontworry

Congrats to all the newly engaged girlies!

Ahhh - I know I have a year and some change to plan my wedding, but I'm soooo anxious to start. I can't seem to pick the simplest thing - a theme! And as soon as I finish with that, it'll be "easy peasy" deciding the rest. I'd like to find a venue too, so we can set that up. I've found my grandparent's country club to be very cheap - only about $300!


----------



## Babymom

hi i'm engaged too
we're going to marry in July:happydance:
we have a son together: Jason


----------



## dontworry

Babymom said:


> hi i'm engaged too
> we're going to marry in July:happydance:
> we have a son together: Jason

Congratulations! July sounds lovely... do you have a lot planned already?


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya newly engaged ladies: :) :happydance: seems valentines day was busy!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

we already have a color scheme which is black and red ours is a gothic theme wedding


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm "newly" engaged. We got engaged beginning of february so about a month ago! Our wedding isn't till 2013 though.


----------

